# Time for New Wheels!!! Pic Request....



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

So i disided to sell my RS4 reps to pick up new Tires and VMR RS4 reps and now i can't get VMR's 708 until mid July... I havn't been driving my car since i put my winters back on and now i have to pick something else up cause i can't wait any longer.. 

I am now thinking of going with VMR 710's Matt Black with white Time Attack... Planning on sticking with 18's... What do you guys think? 

If i can get help with Ibis White A3's posting pics of there setup with Black 18's 

Before: 




















VMR 710's W/ Time attack..


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Love those rims, good choice. I would stick with 18's and get them in bright silver rather than matte black, but it's understandable that you would want to switch it up. Matte black wheels just makes the car look dirty all the time to me, lol.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

looks more classy before


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

C3MH. said:


> Matte black wheels just makes the car look dirty all the time to me, lol.


 I guess I forgot to mention that the matt black VMRs are a real [email protected] to keep clean...:banghead:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> Love those rims, good choice. I would stick with 18's and get them in bright silver rather than matte black, but it's understandable that you would want to switch it up. Matte black wheels just makes the car look dirty all the time to me, lol.


 i agree. 

looks like you never clean your wheels. and black wheels just dont look good in general. Ur white car with silver wheels look awesome.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

That was going to be my next question...Is it hard to keep them clean... Hmmm making me second guess now... 

Any advice on wheels...  

I want my RS4's Back  I won't get anything but VMR or TFT if i was going to go back RS4's which are both on back order


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

would love to do this if i was planning to go with 19's.....


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

710's w/out the time attack would be siiiiiick. 

w/ or w/out, i'm not a huge fan of the time attack but either way would be sick in matte


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Keep the wheels silver or gunmetal. :thumbup:


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok i am now thinking of staying away from Black Wheels... I acutall really like the look of the MTM's.. but i would only go for 18's as i don't want to kill my daily driver...


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Good choice. Gunmetal on white looks nice!


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

I wanna stay away from Gunmetal....I really liked the way the HyperSilver looks...


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Do i have any other choices???? Any help would be good, photoshopped pics of my car with new wheels are WELCOME


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

For the price of the VMR;s not many options. How much do you want to spend?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

What do you guys think about these? 

I am pretty set on these since i can't go with the RS4's... S3 Replicas...


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are ok ... I actually like the RS4s better. How about these  










This gives you an idea (sorry could not find a white) 










Some more pics I found


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Who makes the S3 Reps? Besides RWC? Are those S3's 19's or 18's? 

PS.... thanks for all your input NL4JC


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

The BBS CK on the S3 above is 18" - The OEM S3 wheel on the MKV I assume is 18" unless S3's come stock with 19's, but don't think they do.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u can get s3 reps in 19 i think


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

ODY said:


> would love to do this if i was planning to go with 19's.....


 So who's car is this ^^^^? I think that's the first time I saw an S-Line w/out Opensky! :thumbup: 

very clean! 

edit: D'OH....:banghead: it's not Sportback... 

nice nonetheless! 

e


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Your wheels look great! I don't think you will be happy going with another set of RS4's. You may want something different and just keep those RS4's for winter. I agree that the MTM bimotos look great in hypersilver but not gunmetal or diamond cut. That wheel in 19x8.5 ET 50 in my next wheel. I really like the look. Hypersilver and white is a class act. THe black centercaps and black bolt covers really make hypersilver pop! I don't know what pads you run but carbotech bobcats bite great and produce little if any dust. Don't worry about 19's. As long as you have the right offset, everything is fine. Good luck and I repeat YOUR CAR LOOKS GREAT!! 

As for the S-design wheel, NY_Avant had them on his white A3 but I'm too lazy to provide a picture. To be honest, I like the S-design on 2 door but not on the sportback. I tried to purchase the S-design in 19's from the UK but shipping was too high to justify


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

My wheels are already SOLD.... I want them back now cause i thought i could get VMR's now they won't show up until end of month..... 

What do i doooooooo??? I dunno if i wanna go with another setup, i don't wanna go with BBS.... Maybe go with Black wheels with a lip, but i kinda have a feeling that i will get bored of those quick since its soo common and overplayed on most cars .... Even though everyone thinks RS4's are common i think they fit my setup perfectly, and loved the look but i wanted something with a little more curve and ended up with nothing  havn't driven my car in 2 weeks since they are on Winters.... I feel like :thumbdown:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

buy something oem, reps are a dime a dozen. really like the simple look to your car before, please do not put black wheels on your car.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

YLW_DUB said:


> buy something oem, reps are a dime a dozen. really like the simple look to your car before, please do not put black wheels on your car.


 for the price of OEM, he might as well go BBS.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

I think black wheels on a white car is sweet! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tdotA3mike said:


> for the price of OEM, he might as well go BBS.


 Well since BBS and Ronal are OEM wheel brands, then yes they are what I recommend. OEM+ is better than cheap reps or vmr's which are being the most played wheel in this forum and in other audi forums. I had a nice set of OEM RS6 wheels and sold them, now have a set of OEM A8 euro flat fives. Got both sets for a good deal (separately of course) so I know its possible to find nice OEM wheels. Its just a thought.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Not really looking to spend that much on OEM wheels, Plus they don't have a nice offset and i am all about stance..... But i really don't care what everyone has since i like the way my car look and i do it for me not others..


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it just me or is there not that much option for our A3's... Besides BBS and Replicas not much out there, so far every wheel shop i go to and see a wheel i like it doesnt' fit on the A3, when i ask what do you have for Audi A3 with 45 offset they show me either R8 or RS4 in Gunmetal... 

What good wheel places are in the GTA area that are worth going to... 

So far i tried: 

Simply Tire 
Extreme Wheel and Tire 
Wheels Direct 
other radom places...


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

i think since you want to buy a good set of rims like the rs4s from vmr you should just wait it out, it be well worth the wait after you get the 708s. They look really good and you dont want to rush and buy it cause you wanted it fast. just my opinion since you are not sure on what rim you wanted and the rs4 is the one you really wanted to begin with.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

ODY said:


> Not really looking to spend that much on OEM wheels, Plus they don't have a nice offset and i am all about stance..... But i really don't care what everyone has since i like the way my car look and i do it for me not others..


 under $1500 for a nice set of oem wheels with tires? my a8 wheels have an et 45 and they are 8.5 wide... perfect stance, im just waiting on tires and coils for my car.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Can someone please photoshop these wheels on my car... :laugh: don't have access to photoshop at the moment...


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

VMR 710 (HRE rep really) = good, cos economical and looks good 
but... 
i still think BBS or Work wheels class level suits better for Audi, classic's always classic


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

BBS CX-R/CK/CH/LMs.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^^ That looks HOT....Now its time to find these REPS...


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Just put my order through with Charles from VMR :thumbup::thumbup: They will be in stock end of Month and will ship out to me as soon as they come in....

Went with V708 Hyper Silver 18" w/ BridgeStone 790Sport


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

good choice.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

ODY said:


> Just put my order through with Charles from VMR :thumbup::thumbup: They will be in stock end of Month and will ship out to me as soon as they come in....
> 
> Went with V708 Hyper Silver 18" w/ BridgeStone 790Sport


Nice. You'll love the set up. Great look.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Not really changing the look, more like touching it up ... I originally wanted VMR's but i ended up with not the greatest reps, now i will be happy with these wheels for at least another summer or so beofre i change it up LOL


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Gonna look sweet mang. You should still powedercoat them matte black though. 

You have one of my fave A3's anyways, ODY.


----------



## A3whiteghost (Jan 1, 2009)

I believe you can find those wheels at powerwheelspro.com
Don't know how good they are though!


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

dkenn75 said:


> Gonna look sweet mang. You should still powedercoat them matte black though.
> 
> You have one of my fave A3's anyways, ODY.


Thanks Bro...


----------



## ivan6479 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Wheels*

So do you still have the VMW RS4 wheels? If so I would love to buy them off of you. Cheers :beer:


----------

